# I swear its the yogurt...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner loves yogurt too. I put it in his kibble or freeze it in his kong along with banana and peanut butter.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey loves it too. When i was switching his food or when he was sick a table spoon of Yogurt and it made his poop firm up and he loved it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The benefits of the "good" bacteria in yogurt cannot be denied. While I do give yogurt fairly often, my dogs all get Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer DAILY, and it provides more of the beneficial pro & pre biotics, in a more stable product, than can _ever _be achieved by feeding yogurt. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I give 1-2 tablespoons in their food every night...when I run out they miss it!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> The benefits of the "good" bacteria in yogurt cannot be denied. While I do give yogurt fairly often, my dogs all get Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer DAILY, and it provides more of the beneficial pro & pre biotics, in a more stable product, than can _ever _be achieved by feeding yogurt. It makes a huge difference.


Can you give it to puppies? and do you wet it?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Can you give it to puppies? and do you wet it?


Absolutely you can give it to puppies - in fact, I use the gel form and give it to newborns immediately upon being born. There is a water soluable formula of powdered, and I have used it, but I like the regular formula, which I just top dress their food with - the LOVE it. It is stinky - smells like sour milk, but I've yet to see a dog not gobble it right up.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Huh, interesting. I picked some up for Ranger last summer after reading about a blueberry - yogurt ice cube treat to make for dogs and all they did was give Ranger terrible gas. Since then, I've given Ranger both blueberries and yogurt seperately and they each give awful toots. I'm not brave enough to try it again! (Even a tsp of cottage cheese makes Ranger throw up so I think he's the doggie equivalent of lactose intolerant, if such a thing even exists).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I strain the plain yogurt over a bowl overnight to make it thick like cream cheese and it goes in the kong better, or you can use Greek yogurt which is also thicker. About the digestive enhancer from Nature's Farmacy is that something you get at the pet store? natural food store? internet?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nature's Farmacy - Store - Results


----------

